# Found 50 Nortel Meridian boards.



## glauco (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey folks,

Your support have been very helpful on finding good oportunities through Internet. The last topic I opened about 30tons of electronics had a lot of good responses, and thanks to your advices, I'm negotiating the right way.

Now I found these Nortel Meridian Boards for $112. These boards looks like have some amount of gold plated things, and there are some good capacitors to collect. I found in this post (http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=4720) that some Nortel CPUs have some gold content as well. I don't want to disturb you with obvious scrap's questions but this is an special case. Do you guys think that these boards worth?

Also I found this canadian page where they pay $1,75 per pound of meridian boards: http://www.goldenmoney.ca/gold-silver-refining-online.php.

Here is the link (links to a Brazillian page): http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-570817875-lote-de-placas-nortel-meridiam-veja-modelos-pri-_JM

Tks and regards!


----------



## necromancer (Jul 14, 2014)

$1,75 per pound is what i pay here in canada. so i will buy them if your paying for shipping


----------



## eastky (Jul 14, 2014)

What are you going to do with the boards? Are you looking to buy them and then sell them by the pound to make a few dollars? 

If I added the number of boards up there is around 50 boards in that lot. What is shipping going to cost to get them to you?
Do you have to ship them to the company you are going to sell them to? You will have to pull the metal face plate brackets off before you sell them and anything else they required to be removed to get the $1.75 pound buying price. 

My guess would be that there is about 45 to 50 pounds of boards there after removing what has to be removed to sell them to a board buyer. You will lose money.


----------



## glauco (Jul 14, 2014)

eastky said:


> What are you going to do with the boards? Are you looking to buy them and then sell them by the pound to make a few dollars?
> 
> If I added the number of boards up there is around 50 boards in that lot. What is shipping going to cost to get them to you?
> Do you have to ship them to the company you are going to sell them to? You will have to pull the metal face plate brackets off before you sell them and anything else they required to be removed to get the $1.75 pound buying price.
> ...


Hi Eastsky! Actually I'm just collecting scrap for refining.


----------



## glauco (Jul 14, 2014)

necromancer said:


> $1,75 per pound is what i pay here in canada. so i will buy them if your paying for shipping


Hi Necromancer! So if I'm a guy who intends to extract PM from scrap in my home, is this a good deal?


----------



## necromancer (Jul 14, 2014)

glauco said:


> necromancer said:
> 
> 
> > $1,75 per pound is what i pay here in canada. so i will buy them if your paying for shipping
> ...




honesty, i would say "no" take a look at those boards again, there is not all that much gold content for a small home refiner


----------



## glauco (Jul 14, 2014)

necromancer said:


> glauco said:
> 
> 
> > necromancer said:
> ...


Alright, very tks! I will wait for a better offer then!


----------



## necromancer (Jul 14, 2014)

how much experience do you have in the area of scrap electronics / electrical equipment ?

its not get rich over night game if you plan on just picking the good stuff for recovery at home


----------



## glauco (Jul 14, 2014)

necromancer said:


> how much experience do you have in the area of scrap electronics / electrical equipment ?
> 
> its not get rich over night game if you plan on just picking the good stuff for recovery at home


Well, actually I work for big hi-tech multinational corporations for 15 years, and one thing I learned is that when dollar falls, gold rises and I'm fired. I have no experience in this area, but is a very interesting hobby, and a kind of insurance. For now I'm only looking for < $100 lots with high quantity of items (gold content). I learnt a lot here, so that's what I'm doing and waiting to arrange big quantity to start extracting.
I'm waiting to receive 2kg of dimm and edo, 300 celular plates and 500 notebook mainboards, each one for less than $100! Also I found out a very old PC's refurbishment place, and the guy said he have 20 years of broken plates :mrgreen:


----------



## necromancer (Jul 14, 2014)

glauco said:


> necromancer said:
> 
> 
> > how much experience do you have in the area of scrap electronics / electrical equipment ?
> ...



all the best on your new venture, i dont like seeing people going broke because they think there is 20,000 dollars worth of gold in 500 dollars worth of scrap


----------



## eastky (Jul 14, 2014)

glauco I wouldn't buy these to recover gold from. I searched some of the numbers on ebay and the boards aren't that populated with ic chips.

Do a ebay search for item number 360975921919. I think there are 3 of these listed in that lot of boards you are looking at.
I searched for SSC NTDK20Da RLSE08 to find that item number. That number for the board didn't show but the boards that came up in the search will give you an idea what they look like. These aren't heavy populated boards. They have a space for small boards to plug in to. 

Do a search on ebay for NT8d09ba rlse05 and look at that board. Its has a bunch of resistor networks on it and maybe some 
relay blocks that may have gold plated silver contacts or maybe palladium contacts. Those black boxes may just have a ferrite doughnut with copper wire wrapped around them. 

That lot has 50 boards and only 5 pictures. That's not a good thing to go on. Some of those big boards in that lot have very small boards that plug into them. Those small boards have been included in the list of boards and all that is pictured in the lot are bigger boards. That's a very quick reduction in weight right there. 

The reasons I wouldn't buy that lot are.
The boards aren't heavy populated with ic chips.
The pictures aren't very good and don't show all the boards.
I think there are 2 power supply boards in that lot.
A waste of money for the time and chemicals involved and losing money because the precious metals aren't there.

ebay is your friend when it comes to checking pictures to see how a board looks. If you come across something you are interested in and it has a bad picture or you cant use the zoom feature search the part number on ebay and look at different lots being offered. Try to find one that you can zoom in on.

If you search a part number and it doesn't come up but other lots come up with the same part number. You may have searched part number 0000000 RLSE 04 but only RLSE 02 08 05 came up. If you look at those boards it will give you an idea what the board looks like. The RLSE 04 maybe an older board or they found a flaw with that board and reconfigured it and gave it a new RLSE number. A different number may go with a different system. You have to decide if it is worth spending your money.

Hope this helped


----------



## glauco (Jul 15, 2014)

necromancer said:


> all the best on your new venture, i dont like seeing people going broke because they think there is 20,000 dollars worth of gold in 500 dollars worth of scrap


Hey Necromancer, very tks! I see you have your own business dealing with that, then your wishes are very welcome!



eastky said:


> glauco I wouldn't buy these to recover gold from. I searched some of the numbers on ebay and the boards aren't that populated with ic chips.
> 
> Do a ebay search for item number 360975921919. I think there are 3 of these listed in that lot of boards you are looking at.
> I searched for SSC NTDK20Da RLSE08 to find that item number. That number for the board didn't show but the boards that came up in the search will give you an idea what they look like. These aren't heavy populated boards. They have a space for small boards to plug in to.
> ...


Hey Eastsky,
Very tks for your help! Actually I already gave up of these boards. Before I tried to search for these part numbers, but looks I'm a little dumb doing that. I will focus only on little computer things for now. Big quantity, low prices


----------

